# SE1 & SEII



## ipswitch (Jun 2, 2011)

Can you take the SEI &amp; SEII all in one weekend or is the SEII 16 hours long?


----------



## McEngr (Jun 2, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> Can you take the SEI &amp; SEII all in one weekend or is the SEII 16 hours long?


All info is on the NCEES website. http://www.ncees.org


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 2, 2011)

McEngr said:


> ipswitch said:
> 
> 
> > Can you take the SEI &amp; SEII all in one weekend or is the SEII 16 hours long?
> ...


Thanks. Looks like you need to know specific code books fairly well.


----------

